# No More Pets



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

After Gus goes to the big catnip patch in the sky, I am not getting anything more I have to take care of. No having to stand on my head in the store to reach the brand and flavor of canned food her likes, no cleaning litterboxes, no expensive vet bills, more messes on the rug, no being awoken at 4 am for breakfast.... Don't get me wrong, I like cats, but my pets tend to live a long time and any I get now would probably outlive me and be a extra burden to my executor (who HATES cats). Also, if I am ever able to get out of my house, it is easier to find an apartment without one. Some apartment complexes allow pets, but charge an extra monthly fee added to the rent which can be several hundred dollars.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2019)

I can understand what you are saying.  I would miss not having pets, but ............ I don't know what I would do but have considered doing what you decided upon.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2019)

*You are making a smart and well thought out decision.  Right now I have two pet rats. My 3rd pair. They live short lives. Less than 3 years. When they go I will not get more and will take a break so I can travel a bit. 
After my break I will consider going to the shelter to rescue a pair of adult cats, hopefully bonded to each other. Luckily my executor would take them if I no longer can care for them.*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

If/when I was to lose my dog,  I would consider an older rescue animal too... dog or cat.   Probably a cat would be better, no daily walks.  
Also pet deposits at the apartments  where I live aren't much ... $250 a year,   so that isn't a factor to me.


----------



## Leann (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a dog that I rescued several years ago. The vet estimates her age to be between 5 and 6 years. I love her dearly and enjoy her company but there is a trade-off which is mostly financial. Veterinarian costs, routine prevention medications and vaccines, food and treats, dog sitting fees when I'm away, insurance premiums and the like all add up. Thankfully, she's very healthy and I hope she enjoys a long life but once she crosses over the rainbow bridge, I highly doubt I'll have a pet again.


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

Sometimes I've felt worse on a pet's passing than some people.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 15, 2019)

When we lost our adorable little Australian Silly terrier about 15 years ago we decided not to get any more pets.
My hubby would say when we went shopping you spend more time looking for foods 
Middie will eat than doing our weekly shop ,she was so fussy
We were at the age at the time where we wanted to travel including visiting national parks where dogs are not allowed ..we have never got another pet just the vet costs is frighting.
I was listening to a morning talk back show on the radio yesterday  ( Monday in Australia ) 
callers were saying yes you can get pet insurance however they were saying it’s on average depending on the age of your pet $5.000 a year


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 15, 2019)

debodun said:


> Sometimes I've felt worse on a pet's passing than some people.


Absolutly! I miss having a pet. I still have my bird but miss my dogs and cats. I couldn't go through another pets death. Way to hard and if they should out live me there will be know one to take them. We travel to see the grand kids and would hate to saddle my son with taking care of them while we are gone. 
I have my pet photos to look at and am willing to pet sit for the family. That is how I get my fix these days.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

I wasn't going to get any more birds after Danny's mate died but he was so sad so I got him Allison bird.  Then Danny fell ill and died and Allison was  so very sad--she was only 6 mos. old when he passed and she loved him so.  I then got her a friend--Jasmine who is now Allison's bf.  Now I have 2 very young birds who may outlive me.  I don't know.  I also have my dear doggie who is 9 or 10 and have no idea how long she will live--she is healthy but I know things happen and pets get sick.  I have to find someone who will care for all 3 should something happen to me.  Should I outlive them I will not get any more because of all the above reasons people have stated.  I feel the same way.  I love them dearly, though.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2019)

debodun said:


> Sometimes I've felt worse on a pet's passing than some people.


Me, too.  Probably many others feel the same way but they avoid saying it.  After putting down my last dog, friends asked me when I'm adopting another one.  I said, "When they make one that lives as long as we do."


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *You are making a smart and well thought out decision.  Right now I have two pet rats. My 3rd pair. They live short lives. Less than 3 years. When they go I will not get more and will take a break so I can travel a bit.
> After my break I will consider going to the shelter to rescue a pair of adult cats, hopefully bonded to each other. Luckily my executor would take them if I no longer can care for them.*


Pet rats?  Marie, what made you decide to get rats as pets?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> Pet rats?  Marie, what made you decide to get rats as pets?



It was kind of my husband's idea. I am allergic to dogs and cats, (but yes I still want a cat) and we both wanted some sort of easy upkeep, but fin, pet.  He suggested rats. I balked at first, the tails and all. But they are cool. They are smart, can be trained to do tricks (one of our past rats could open the treat box and take one). 
Just so I do not take over deb's thread, check this thread I started last year     
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/having-rats-as-pets.36438/


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 15, 2019)

My sweet Bonnie (dog) passed away recently and I am still looking for an older doggie to adopt.  I've had dogs for 40 or so years and being without one is just plain lonely.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 15, 2019)

debodun said:


> Sometimes I've felt worse on a pet's passing than some people.


Oh I can definitely relate to that.   Our little dog died of kidney failure 2 years ago and my heart is still broken.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 15, 2019)

I feel the same way and it makes good sense, but when I try to imagine myself without a pet, I don't think I'd be able to stand it. My cats are past 10, one is close to 18 and they are a financial burden, but still, they are what keep me hopping.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 16, 2019)

When my daughter was little, we bought her a cat.  She named it Tinkerbell and the cat lived until it was 19 years old.  My daughter was studying abroad when the cat died and called me the same day.  She immediately asked about Tinkerbell and I just put her off without answering.  I just couldn't tell her over the phone while she was in another country.  Daughter told me later she knew something had happened to her cat.

So I know people can have a deep level of relationship with their pets.  I am not really a pet person myself but do understand how others are.  Now that my daughter has moved back in with us, along with her small dog and cat we are a full, complete house again.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 16, 2019)

debodun said:


> Sometimes I've felt worse on a pet's passing than some people.


----------



## Nozzle36 (Aug 10, 2019)

we currently have 2 cats and 3 dogs. Sasha is a Golden Retriever. Ratdog is a west Highland White She will be 16 this coming October. Last December I bought a little Yorkie for Sasha to have as a friend when the Westie passed.  It kinda backfired in a positive way. Lily (the Yorkie looks upon the Westie as a playmate much to the Westie's delight. This is the liveliest I've seen her in years. Strangely, much the same thing happened with Sasha and the Golden we had before. She lived to be 16 and was absolutely delighted to have a playmate.
My last Yorkie lived to be 16 also and that was many years ago and at the time I couldn't afford another. This was my last chance. If I waited any longer, I'd only have a few years. As it happens, my daughter and her son live with me and will gladly take her as they love her also.
Everyone just loves her - neighbors and strangers alike. She adores kids - which is a bit different for a small dog. I thought Sasha was smart (and she is) but this little girl is super smart. She sits, lays down, sits up, shakes hands and stays (for a short time admittedly, but she's only 10 months old - longer will come). She loves her walks - she hears me get out the leash from way out in the back yard and comes running.
The big cat is a male and a big baby - we call him Tweek because he used to tweek out at everything. He's mellowed out somewhat with age. He's my daughter's baby. Mz Muffet was a feral cat we rescued from the extremely cold weather a few Christmases ago. Unfortunately she hates male cats with a passion and attacks viciously if she can get at them. We came up with a rather unique solution to avoid constant warfare; when she's out Tweek is in my daughters bedroom and when he's out MzMuffet goes in mine. We try to keep time in/time out pretty much equal. MzMuffet is mine and likes all humans - just hates other (male) cats - tolerates dogs and kinda plays with the little Yorkie.
I've had pets most of my life - rats, mice, birds, rabbits - even a baby squirrel abandoned by his mother and guinea pigs. When we had the acreage I even realized my childhood dream of having horses. I'm definitely a "critter" person and would be very sad not to have a pet


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 11, 2019)

Since I was a little boy and up until a couple of years ago.  I have lived with and loved dozens of dogs and cats.  As we lost them, one by one, we wept.  I would love another now but I can't care for one like they need.  I hope there is a rainbow bridge because many old friends will meet me there and I'll once again see unconditional love.  BTW Every one of our pets were rescues.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 11, 2019)

I have three cats and a dog; one of the cats is diabetic, and requires insulin injections twice daily.  I've become quite slick at giving the injections, but spend three times on the cat's meds what I do on my own.  Oh well, they own me...and they know it!


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Gus's twin brother, Adam, lived to be 16. He got abdominal lymphoma. The vet gave me an oral dose medicine to give to him, but cautioned that it would not be easy since the medicine tasted very bad and it was only a palliative measure and not a cure. It was expensive, also. After the first dose, Adam fought me tooth and nail, literally. I still have the shirt I wore once when administering the medicine, torn down the front in Adam's effort to escape my well-meaning but unwelcome ministrations. Even then, I don't know how much actually went into him. After that bottle was gone, I did not get a refill. Why put the poor cat, me and my wardrobe through that twice daily agony. I let nature take its course and when Adam got to the point he couldn't stand up any more, I had him euthanized. Here he is when he was healthy.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## tortiecat (Aug 11, 2019)

As many of you have said my cat (Callie) will be my last pet.  After she has gone I will have
to be satisfied with visiting my son and making a fuss of their dog and cat.
Callie is 15 17 years old, has eye and ear problems, I suspect that she is deaf; but she is
a dear companion and I will be heart broken when she goes.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 11, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Since I was a little boy and up until a couple of years ago.  I have lived with and loved dozens of dogs and cats.  As we lost them, one by one, we wept.  I would love another now but I can't care for one like they need.  I hope there is a rainbow bridge because many old friends will meet me there and I'll once again see unconditional love.  BTW Every one of our pets were rescues.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2019)

Nozzle36 said:


> we currently have 2 cats and 3 dogs. Sasha is a Golden Retriever. Ratdog is a west Highland White She will be 16 this coming October. Last December I bought a little Yorkie for Sasha to have as a friend when the Westie passed.  It kinda backfired in a positive way. Lily (the Yorkie looks upon the Westie as a playmate much to the Westie's delight. This is the liveliest I've seen her in years. Strangely, much the same thing happened with Sasha and the Golden we had before. She lived to be 16 and was absolutely delighted to have a playmate.
> My last Yorkie lived to be 16 also and that was many years ago and at the time I couldn't afford another. This was my last chance. If I waited any longer, I'd only have a few years. As it happens, my daughter and her son live with me and will gladly take her as they love her also.
> Everyone just loves her - neighbors and strangers alike. She adores kids - which is a bit different for a small dog. I thought Sasha was smart (and she is) but this little girl is super smart. She sits, lays down, sits up, shakes hands and stays (for a short time admittedly, but she's only 10 months old - longer will come). She loves her walks - she hears me get out the leash from way out in the back yard and comes running.
> The big cat is a male and a big baby - we call him Tweek because he used to tweek out at everything. He's mellowed out somewhat with age. He's my daughter's baby. Mz Muffet was a feral cat we rescued from the extremely cold weather a few Christmases ago. Unfortunately she hates male cats with a passion and attacks viciously if she can get at them. We came up with a rather unique solution to avoid constant warfare; when she's out Tweek is in my daughters bedroom and when he's out MzMuffet goes in mine. We try to keep time in/time out pretty much equal. MzMuffet is mine and likes all humans - just hates other (male) cats - tolerates dogs and kinda plays with the little Yorkie.
> I've had pets most of my life - rats, mice, birds, rabbits - even a baby squirrel abandoned by his mother and guinea pigs. When we had the acreage I even realized my childhood dream of having horses. I'm definitely a "critter" person and would be very sad not to have a pet


@Nozzle36 I enjoyed your post about all your pets! You've been so fortunate to have had horses too. Hope the gang are all well and having fun.

I've had cats and dogs most of my adult life. I have one shih tzu now. If I lose her, I think I will rescue another dog, but more of a senior toy breed.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 11, 2019)

Our shepherd probably has another 4 years of life and after she passes that will be it for me. I love her very much but if you do it right it takes a lot of work. It’s like having a child and I’m done with that part of my life, I’m tired.  My husband on the other hand will probably want another dog. A bridge I will cross when I get there.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I've had cats and dogs most of my adult life. I have one shih tzu now. If I lose her, I think I will rescue another dog, but more of a senior toy breed.



That is the direction I would go too.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2019)

I think  it is sad when people say "no more pets" just because we are getting older.  There are lots of senior pets in rescues, just looking to spend their last years in a good home.  Senior dogs don't take anywhere near the work that younger, rambunctious ones do.  I'm certainly not up for raising a puppy or a young rambunctious dog that would require huge amounts of exercise, which is why I adopt senior dogs and give them a nice retirement home where they can relax and dream old dog dreams in safety and comfort.


----------

